# "No,  gracias a vos "



## pipoII

Eu sempre quis saber mas nunca achei uma resposta induvitavél . Na argentina a gente fala por cortesia no cotidiano "No , gracias a vos" no momento de retribuir alguém um "Gracias". Reflete uma enfase maior do que dizer somente "de nada". Existe um equivalente em língua portuguesa além do "nada"! ou "de nada"!?

abraço


----------



## Mangato

Acredito ter ouvido _obrigado eu_


----------



## pipoII

ahhhh..lógico. Muito Obrigado Mangato!


----------



## Mangato

Te aconsejo que lo que yo pueda decir lo dejes la nevera hasta que un nativo confirme.  Suelo meter la pata, porque mi portugués  es el de un  aprendiz.

Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Eu que agradeço...*


----------



## pipoII

Quem agradece sou eu WhoSoyEu!


----------



## nilperez

No sé si sea lo correcto, pero en Brasil muchas veces escuché _obrigado você. _


----------



## pipoII

Justamente, esa es mi duda _obrigado você _¿no es una traducción literal del español? ¿es correcto desde el punto de vista semántico?  esperemos la respuesta de un nativo.


----------



## Istriano

Obrigado a você. = Gracias a vos.


----------



## nilperez

Gracias. No estaba tan lejos, jeje. El problema que tengo siempre con el portugués es saber si se pone "_a_" o no.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal diz-se frequentemente _'Obrigado eu',_ como o Mangato referiu. Se preferir usar o verbo '_agradece_r' então é _'Eu é que agradeço'._


----------



## brasileirinho

Olá!
Em algum lugar dos meus estudos acadêmicos me foi dito que _obrigado eu_ era uma forma irregular de responder a um _obrigado_. No entando, tenho minhas dúvidas. O que, sim, é certo é que se pode dizer :

- Eu é que (te/lhe) agradeço.
- Obrigado você.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*El uso de "gracias a vos" es muy común casi tanto como "De nada"*

*Saludos*


----------



## Carfer

brasileirinho said:


> Olá!
> Em algum lugar dos meus estudos acadêmicos me foi dito que _obrigado eu_ era uma forma irregular de responder a um _obrigado_. No entando, tenho minhas dúvidas. O que, sim, é certo é que se pode dizer :
> 
> - Eu é que (te/lhe) agradeço.
> - Obrigado você.


 
Este post de brasileirinho levou-me a pensar que _'Obrigado você!_' parece bem mais irregular do que _'Obrigado eu!_'. Que sentido tem responder a alguém _'Obrigado você!/tu/o senhor_'? _'Obrigado/a_' significa que quem o diz se sente em dívida, que passou a ter uma obrigação para com a outra pessoa, que lhe está agradecido. Logo, não é lógico que eu responda a alguém que me agradece com uma frase que, na realidade, só confirma que essa pessoa está agradecida, quando o que eu quero dizer é que eu, eu é que estou agradecido, eu é que tenho motivo para isso e não ela. Deste modo, _'obrigado eu'_ faz sentido, mas _'obrigado você'_ não. Não sei se a expressão entrou no português por imitação do inglês, mas no inglês tem toda a lógica responder com um _'thank you_' a outro _'thank you'._ Bem sei que a lógica e o uso em matéria de línguas não são senão parentes afastados, mas intriga-me um pouco porque é que o dizemos sem nunca nos interrogarmos sobre o que estamos a dizer.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer, a expressão tem sentido se for "obrigado A você" pois significa o mesmo que "eu é que te agradeço". Sem o "a" fica sem sentido. Mas da mesma forma coloquial como se usa o "eu que agradeço" ( que na verdade é "sou eu quem agradeço" ou "sou eu quem te agradece"), provavelmente o "a" está subentendido.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Carfer, a expressão tem sentido se for "obrigado A você" pois significa o mesmo que "eu é que te agradeço". Sem o "a" fica sem sentido. Mas da mesma forma coloquial como se usa o "eu que agradeço" ( que na verdade é "sou eu quem agradeço" ou "sou eu quem te agradece"), provavelmente o "a" está subentendido.


 
É um facto, a expressão já tem tantos subentendidos que realmente mais um, menos um, pouca diferença faz. Não obstante, continua a soar-me estranho o _'Obrigado você!'_.


----------



## Fer BA

Como dice Ignacio, el uso de gracias a vos es muy común, agrego un pequeño matiz.

En situaciones "asimétricas" (x hace un favor a y) suele decirse _de nada_ (o cualquier variante), en situaciones "simétricas" (por ejemplo, una interacción de compra-venta) se suele responder "gracias a vos", por ejemplo, cuando alguien paga un café el mozo (camarero) dice _gracias_ y uno responde _gracias, a vos, _para señalar una situación como simétrica ycomo forma de reconocimiento al buen servicio.

Cuanto se usa _Obrigado você_? es muy común?


----------



## Guigo

Há outras formas de responder a um _(muito) obrigado,a_, além das citadas:

- Não há de quê
- Não há porquê
- Por nada
- Nem por isso

Ed.: Tenho percebido que as formas _obrigado você_ e _obrigado eu_ vêm se tornando bem comuns por estas bandas tupiniquins.


----------



## pipoII

Guigo said:


> Há outras formas de responder a um _(muito) obrigado,a_, além das citadas:
> 
> - Não há de quê
> - Não há porquê
> - Por nada
> - Nem por isso
> 
> Ed.: Tenho percebido que as formas _obrigado você_ e _obrigado eu_ vêm se tornando bem comuns por estas bandas tupiniquins.


 
Oi Guigo,

o que/quens são as "bandas tupiniquins?

abraço


----------



## Istriano

Bandas tupiniquins = Terras brasileiras. 
Também conhecidas como: Pindorama 




> TUPINIQUIM adj
> *Regionalismo*: Brasil. Uso: informal, jocoso ou pejorativo.
> m.q. brasileiro


 (Dicionário Houaiss)



> *Pindorama*[De or. tupi.]
> S. m. Bras.
> 1.     Região ou país das palmeiras.
> 2.     Nome que dão ao Brasil as gentes ando-peruanas e pampianas.


 (Dicionário Aurélio)

http://gn.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pindorama


----------



## pipoII

Interesante! Obrigado viu


----------



## Istriano

Fer BA said:


> Cuanto se usa _Obrigado você_? es muy común?



Acho que tem a ver com o (des)uso da preposição _a_:

igual a ele ---> igual ele
obrigado a você ---> obrigado você


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Acho que tem a ver com o (des)uso da preposição _a_:
> 
> igual a ele ---> igual ele
> obrigado a você ---> obrigado você


 
É, mas uma coisa é a gente falar assim, outra é escrever. Eu acho que a preposição deveria ser usada na escrita, porque sem o _"*a*",_ o sentido da expressão muda.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Istriano

Não sei, já se escrevia_ todo o mundo_ (com artigo), mas  ''pegou'' a grafia  sem o artigo, como é usado na fala: _todo mundo_.


----------



## Fer BA

podería ser por crase?

Obrigada a você --> Obrigadà você --> Obrigada você


----------



## Vanda

Não. Não se coloca crase antes de pronome pessoal, apenas antes substantivos femininos (como regra básica).



> Regra: Não ocorre acento indicativo de *crase* antes de pronomes pessoais, demontrativos, indefinidos, e expressões de tratamento, pois não admitem artigo. O "a", nos exemplos acima, é meramente preposição, exigida pelos verbos, conforme sinalização.


 fonte
.


----------



## Fer BA

Certo, eu estava errado 
Tentei falar da contraçao das vogais (elisão) como em castelhano a gente usa _del _enão_ de el._


----------



## pipoII

Brigadão todo mundo pelo intêrcambio super esclarecedor! E falando nisso .....nem precisam retribuir este agradecimento.


----------



## caçula

Oi gente!
queria saver qual é a traduçao de "gracias a vos" mas nao neste sentido que voces falaram.
um amigo me diz "entendi el ejercicio gracias a vos" se pode dizer : " entendi o exercicio obrigado voce" (??????) 
Na traduçao nao soa bem...

desculpem pelo meu portugues tao ruim!!


----------



## Vanda

Entendi o exercício graças a você! (por sua causa, porque você soube explicar)


----------



## caçula

Claro! nao tinha idea que eu podia falar asim!
obrigada!


----------



## vf2000

Vendo o tema de novo, achei que deveria comentar...



pipoII said:


> Eu sempre quis saber mas nunca achei uma resposta _*indubitavél *_.


AXÉ


----------

